
Series C and Beyond: How Growth Investing Is Different - exolymph
https://mattermark.com/series-c-versus-series-growth-investing-different/
======
lindig
The article makes it sounds like investment gains by a factor of 15 or more
are magical and limited to venture capitalists. There are plenty of stocks
that anybody could have bought at a stock exchange that gained by this factor.
Apple is a famous example.

------
sk5t
Way too many words to say "lower risk, lower reward, bigger check, more
numbers."

